# Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2009)

*Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009


----------



## RTW112 (30. März 2009)

*Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

sehr schöner test, sowas sehe ich gerne

sind das mittlere mbyte/s angaben oder schnellste geteste angabe? den ne vrator mit 108 ist bissel wenig, meine wd 640gb schafte spitze schon 110mbyte/s mit hdtune2.55


----------



## Teclis16 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Reicht die 15GB HDD für meinen Vista HTPC, damit würde man ja jegliche Festplattengeräusche verbannen


----------



## RTW112 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



Teclis16 schrieb:


> Reicht die 15GB HDD für meinen Vista HTPC, damit würde man ja jegliche Festplattengeräusche verbannen


soweit ich weiss verbrauch doch vista schon über 15 mit sp1 glaube vista nutz schon 14-16gb plus sp1 bist bestimmt bei 17-18gb. will aber auch nix falschen sagen.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Sieht nicht so gut aus für die HDDs!!!


----------



## Bestia (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



RTW112 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss verbrauch doch vista schon über 15 mit sp1 glaube vista nutz schon 14-16gb plus sp1 bist bestimmt bei 17-18gb. will aber auch nix falschen sagen.



Also ich würde auch wenigstens eine mit 30GiB empfehlen.


----------



## Henner (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Es sind mittlere Transferraten, keine Höchstwerte.


----------



## RTW112 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Es sind mittlere Transferraten, keine Höchstwerte.


ok danke euch


----------



## Jan 1984 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

es wäre schön zu wissen welche firmware eure ocz vertex hat, da die neue firmware 1275 noch schneller sein soll und ein paar probleme beseitigen soll.


----------



## INU.ID (30. März 2009)

*Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

In dem Test fehlt noch sowas: Photofast CR-9000: Build A Low-Cost SSD Drive With Flash Memory Cards | Mark's Technology News

((( mal auf Deutsch http://www.tinxi.de/default.aspx?TY=Item&ST=5&VL=21130&SC=rel )))

Wäre doch mal interessant was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## 4K.Demo (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Wenn die nich so teuer wären hät ich mir schon lange eine gekauft.

Meine 320gig WD Sata Festplatte is mir viel zu langsam... wollte aber auch kein Raid oder ähnliches bauen da ich noch abwarte bis die SSD billiger werden.


----------



## yello7676 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

wenn die Sdds eine Speicherkapazität hätten und nicht so viel kosten würden ich sie direkt gegen meine 500gb Sata austauschen


----------



## molar (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



RTW112 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss verbrauch doch vista schon über 15 mit sp1 glaube vista nutz schon 14-16gb plus sp1 bist bestimmt bei 17-18gb. will aber auch nix falschen sagen.


vista ansich verbraucht mit SP1 nur so 7-8gb... wenn man hibernate und pagefile dazu rechnet kommt natürlich einiges mehr drauf


----------



## Harlekin (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



INU.ID schrieb:


> In dem Test fehlt noch sowas: Photofast CR-9000: Build A Low-Cost SSD Drive With Flash Memory Cards | Mark's Technology News
> 
> ((( mal auf Deutsch tinxi.com GmbH Ihr Computer Online Shop für Hardware und Software )))
> 
> Wäre doch mal interessant was dabei rauskommt...


Meine die c't hätte son Teil shconmal getestet. Eher langsamer als ne Durchschnitss SSD und teurer...


----------



## Jami (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Ich hab die PCGH 05/09  schon durch, undich muss sagen, mir fehlen in dem Bericht einfach ein paar Informationen. Es wird zwar immer gesagt, "SSDs werden die klassischen HDs auf lange Sicht überholen" aber über SSDs wie das Fusion-IO-Drive (1500 MB/s lesend) (hier)werden fast keine Info´s gegeben, auch nicht über die sehr schnellen Vertex 2-SSDs von OCZ liest man nichts.


----------



## Teclis16 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



molar schrieb:


> vista ansich verbraucht mit SP1 nur so 7-8gb... wenn man hibernate und pagefile dazu rechnet kommt natürlich einiges mehr drauf



alles klar, dann wird die 15GB echt ein wenig zu klein bemesen sein. die anderen sind amir allerdings noch zu teuer, dann muss ich wohl noch ein bissl warten


----------



## micky23 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Also ich stand auch kurz davor eine SSD zu holen, aber nachdem ich beim Kumpel gesehen habe wie die Leistung bei Multithreading ist, nein Danke.
Sind einfach noch zu Teuer und nicht richtig ausgereift.
Bereue es nicht die VR 150er geholt zu haben. Merke den Leistungszuwachs sogar im Vergleich mit meiner alten Raptor 36 GB


----------



## Harlekin (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



Teclis16 schrieb:


> alles klar, dann wird die 15GB echt ein wenig zu klein bemesen sein. die anderen sind amir allerdings noch zu teuer, dann muss ich wohl noch ein bissl warten


Vista dürfte das Netbook auch ein bissel überlasten.
Dells Inspiron Mini12 wurde anfangs auch mit der CPU und Vista ausgeliefert. Nach einiger Kritik gibts jetzt nur noch XP.


----------



## Harlekin (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



micky23 schrieb:


> Also ich stand auch kurz davor eine SSD zu holen, aber nachdem ich beim Kumpel gesehen habe wie die Leistung bei Multithreading ist, nein Danke.
> Sind einfach noch zu Teuer und nicht richtig ausgereift.


Kommt ganz drauf an. Gibts ja schon recht ausgereifte SSDs. Und vorallem in Subnotebooks (~12"- Klasse) dürften SSDs meistens deutlich schneller sein als sone 1,8" HDD.


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Bis zu doppelter geschwindischkeit Bei denn SSD-Platten nicht schlecht. Aber mir sind die zu Kein und zu Teuer, wenn 500 GB Platten auf so 200€ fallen werde ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## micky23 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



Harlekin schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an. Gibts ja schon recht ausgereifte SSDs. Und vorallem in Subnotebooks (~12"- Klasse) dürften SSDs meistens deutlich schneller sein als sone 1,8" HDD.



Da hast recht, aber ich meinte Desktop.
Und die SSD die echt was drauf hat, kostet leider >750 €


----------



## steinschock (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Da binn ich mal gespannt.
Ich kenne fast jeden Test/Bench und die Probleme beim SSD testen.

Und das Sequenziell nicht das Problem ist sondern Random und I/O.

Leider wird Sequenziell immer in den Vordergrund gestellt,
und sagt wenig über den Alltagsbetrieb.


----------



## Jan 1984 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



steinschock schrieb:


> Da binn ich mal gespannt.
> Ich kenne fast jeden Test/Bench und die Probleme beim SSD testen.
> 
> Und das Sequenziell nicht das Problem ist sondern Random und I/O.
> ...


 
lies dir mal diese test durch (sind sehr interessant):
http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=3531
außerdem wurde die ocz mit der neuen firmware noch einmal getestet.
http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=3535
die ocz hat sich also verbessert mit der neuen firmware (vorallem in random und I/O)
@pcgh schreibt doch mal bitte, welche firmware eure ssd hatte


----------



## molar (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



micky23 schrieb:


> Also ich stand auch kurz davor eine SSD zu holen, aber nachdem ich beim Kumpel gesehen habe wie die Leistung bei Multithreading ist, nein Danke.
> Sind einfach noch zu Teuer und nicht richtig ausgereift.
> Bereue es nicht die VR 150er geholt zu haben. Merke den Leistungszuwachs sogar im Vergleich mit meiner alten Raptor 36 GB


dann hat dein Kumpel sich wohl ne schlechte SSD geholt 
es gibt ne menge SSDs die auch unter multithreading gute leistung bringen und mit gute leistung ist nicht das  (schlechte) niveau einer VelociRaptor gemeint. ich persönlich konnte schon die Vertex/ultradrive und intel X25 m testen. ich werde mir jedenfalls nie wieder eine normald HDD für die systempartition holen. einfach zu schlecht in allen leistungsbereiche!


----------



## micky23 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



molar schrieb:


> dann hat dein Kumpel sich wohl ne schlechte SSD geholt
> es gibt ne menge SSDs die auch unter multithreading gute leistung bringen und mit gute leistung ist nicht das  (schlechte) niveau einer VelociRaptor gemeint. ich persönlich konnte schon die Vertex/ultradrive und intel X25 m testen. ich werde mir jedenfalls nie wieder eine normald HDD für die systempartition holen. einfach zu schlecht in allen leistungsbereiche!



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst


> Und die SSD die echt was drauf hat, kostet leider >750 €


Und was lese ich da in Deiner Sig


----------



## molar (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

ja was liest du da?
Intel X25-M 80GB, 2.5", SATA II (SSDSA2MH080G101) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
340€ sind wohl keine 750€ 
und die ultradrive kostet noch mal deutlich weniger... noch etwas?


----------



## micky23 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



molar schrieb:


> ja was liest du da?
> Intel X25-M 80GB, 2.5", SATA II (SSDSA2MH080G101) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 340€ sind wohl keine 750€
> und die ultradrive kostet noch mal deutlich weniger... noch etwas?



Ja bin direkt von Intel SSD ausgegangen, nicht von der Kingstone 
http://www.pczocker.de/intel-x25e-6....html?sessID=hb02nhsu1md7mo6kjhvg17t2giso982k
Und vor ca. 4 Wochen waren die Preise etwas höher 
Das wäre alles gewesen.


----------



## molar (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

nur hast du diesen kommentar mit den "> 750€" nicht vor 4 wochen sondern gestern geschrieben und außerdem sollte man nicht von der besten platte ausgehen oder hast du auch noch ein PII im spielerechner weil dir der core i7 965 EE zu teuer ist? 
wie schon mehrfach geschildert reicht da eine 64gb SSD von supertalent für ca 170€ vollkommend aus und du hast so viel leistung was dir nie ne VelociRaptor bieten wird


----------



## steinschock (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

@ Jan die kenn ich selbstverständlich auch.

Und wenn man alle mit der Intel vergleicht sieht man was ich meine.

Ich werde mir selbst bald eine 60GB Vertex oder Baugleiche wie die SperTalent Ultra holen.

Sobald die unter 200 gehen.
Oder ne 80GB X25M wenn das Nachfolgemodell erscheint.


----------



## Helldog666 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Verdammt......bin grad dabei mir nen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen und hätte verdammt gerne eine gute SSD. Aber bei den Preisen muss ich wohl noch ne Weile warten. Eigentlich schade, aber die Preise sind schon verdammt heftig.

Aber wie bei alle neuen Sachen ist es immer am Anfang so. Sobald die 200 Euronen runtergehen, werde ich mir eine SSD holen. bis dahin steigt sicher noch die Leistung  .

Mfg, Helldog666


----------



## molar (1. April 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*



steinschock schrieb:


> @ Jan die kenn ich selbstverständlich auch.
> 
> Und wenn man alle mit der Intel vergleicht sieht man was ich meine.
> 
> ...



hab ich was verpasst? die baugleiche utradrive kostet doch schon unter 200€
Super Talent Ultradrive ME 64GB, 2.5", SATA II (FTM64GX25H) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## steinschock (1. April 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

Stimmt,  

Eigentlich meinte ich die 120GB, da ist die Ultra auch nicht mehr weit weg.
Die 60GB sind nach Vista 64 sonst gleich voll.  

Aber ich werde eh noch 4-6 Monate warten, bis dahin wird noch viel passieren, vor allem beim Preis
 .


----------



## molar (1. April 2009)

*AW: Die größten Festplatten gegen die schnellsten SSDs - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2009*

ich meinte ja nur, weil du von der 60GB Vertex geschrieben hattest.
kommt drauf an wie du mit vista umgehst und alles drauf hast. wenn du z.b. die hibernate file abschaltest (ich zu mein teil brauche das nicht) hast du mal gleich 12gb gespart. games habe ich eh nicht auf meinen SSDs drauf weil so oft lade ich dann doch nicht irgendwelche spielstände.


----------

